# NO RESERVE MACROM Speakers by MOREL 3-WAY Component



## jony88 (Aug 31, 2010)

MACROM M-83 Car Speakers by MOREL 3-WAY Component Set - eBay (item 160488932432 end time Oct-10-10 17:44:42 PDT)


MACROM M-83 Car Speakers by MOREL 3-WAY Component Set
8" woofer 4" midrange 1" tweeter MADE in ENGLAND !


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Hmm I thought all Morel was from Israel...?


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

DAT said:


> Hmm I thought all Morel was from Israel...?


Morel was originally from England.

I had those 8" MBs at one point....good stuff


----------



## jony88 (Aug 31, 2010)

originally from israel. (for more than 30 years)
there are two brothers that goes to two seperate ways now.
one in israel and the other some where else.


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

jony88 said:


> originally from israel. (for more than 30 years)
> there are two brothers that goes to two seperate ways now.
> one in israel and the other some where else.


You should change your Sig. The contest has been over for 5 days now.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Interesting find. I'm going to watch this one.


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Did anyone on here pick these up. They went for a steal! I had an active set almost like this one but with dome mids. It sounded really good. Not as revealing as some but very smooth.


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

I almost got 'em.

Someone was quicker on the clock.

I really wanted them.

Oh well....................


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

freemind said:


> I almost got 'em.
> 
> Someone was quicker on the clock.
> 
> ...




Did you Snipe?


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

DAT said:


> Did you Snipe?


No, that's cheating


----------

